# Drive Upgrade... Hinsdale help



## pineapplepalms (Oct 21, 2007)

I am attempting to upgrade my series 2 single drive tivo 80 gb with a 250 gb drive. I have read the Hinsdale guide and understand everything except the explanation of the drive setup in the computer in step 6. In this guide it explains how to setup the drives in a computer that is currently running ide drives. I am running sata drives with additional ide capability. Would i just disconnect my sata drives and run my current tivo drive as master and my new drive as slave? If so do I have to run one in the master ide and one in the secondary ide slot or can i run both drives with one cable off the master ide slot?  Thanks any help is appreciated!


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Yes disconnect the SATA drives except the CD if it is SATA.

If you are keeping recordings connecting the TiVo and New drives to separate IDE channels (cables) will speed up the copy process considerably.

The Hinsdales instructions are way out of date do not use with large drives. I strongly suggest that you use the free MFSLive CD and instructions there are a couple of major fixes to the MFSTools code.


----------

